# Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???



## crocodile (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mir, den Suzuki Df 25 RL an mein 4,5m Aluboot zu schrauben. Hat bereits jemand Erfahrungen, im Netz findet man leider nicht allzu viel. Interessieren täte mich:

- Verbrauch
- Lautstärke, da ich ihn auch zum Schleppen nutzen möchte (soll dank des V-Motors was von ner Harley haben)
- Wartungskosten (finde bei google maps leider kaum Händler, die den Service anbieten, sollte aber jeder Spezialist mit fertig werden, oder?)
- Alternativen? (klar, Yamaha, Honda, Mercury... - aber preislich ist der Suzuki echt im Vorteil und von Mercury habe ich in der jüngeren Vergangenheit auch viel negatives gehört)

Sooo, schonmal vielen Dank für die Mühen,

Grüße


----------



## volkerm (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

Erfahrungen mit dem Motor- leider nein. Sicher gut. Schau auch mal nach Tohatsu, damit habe ich Erfahrungen, und nur gute.


----------



## Bodensee89 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

Honda als alternative ? 

Die haben doch aktuell gar keinen 25er im Programm ?


----------



## crocodile (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

OK, den Punkt habe ich garnicht erwähnt: Ich suche einen AB zwischen 20 und 30 PS, das Boot darf max. 30 PS dran haben.


----------



## Don-Machmut (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

moin moin 

im frühjahr 2014 soll es ein ganz neues 30ps suzuki model geben
wenn es was neues sein darf #c und wenn schon 30ps rann können warum nicht |kopfkrat


----------



## volkerm (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

Der Suzuki hat noch Vergaser, der Tohatsu z.B. eine Einspritzung, die auch ohne Batterie funktioniert. In einem Vergleichstest der 30er hat der Tohatsu gewonnen- musst mal googeln.
Wobei ich nach meinen Erfahrungen mit den Wundern der modernen Fahrzeug- Elektronik vielleicht zum Vergaser- Modell tendieren würde...


----------



## Bodensee89 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

Der einzigste Vorteil vom 20er wäre das Gewicht. 

Ist dir das nicht so wichtig nimm den 30er weil der ziemlich gleich viel wiegt wie der 25er.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

häufig sind die motoren ab 30ps dreizylinder,drunter zweizylinder.

ich würde wenn du viel fährst auf jeden fall einen viertakter empfehlen.der 50ps 4takter von nem freund schluckt bei vollgas weniger als mein 30ps 2takter bei 60%iger geschwindigkeit.
zudem kommt natürlich beim 2takter noch das öl,was auch geld kostet.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## crocodile (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

Hallo zusammen,
da ich keine negativen Sachen zu dem Suzuki gefunden habe und der Preis denke ich ein guter ist, habe ich mich zu dem Suzuki Df 25 RL entschieden. Will auch nicht länger warten auf ein neues Modell, ich muss aufs Wasser das neue Boot testen #h 
Tohatsu wäre sicherlich eine Alternative, konnte aber kein günstigeres Angebot finden welches dem Suzuki-Preis nahe gekommen wäre.
Sicherlich wäre ein 3 Zylinder was schicker, 4Takt ist zum Schleppen denke ich mal schon ein riesen Vorteil, und der Suzi ist ja ein 4Takter. Übrigens mein erster V-Motor - freu.

Naja, ich werde dann nach ein paar Fahrten mal berichten. 

Danke an alle!


----------



## Bodensee89 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

RL, also Langschaft, E-Starter und Fernbedienung ? 


Was ich bei Suzuki schade finde ist das es nicht so viele Varianten wie z.B. bei Honda gibt. 

Ich bin auch bisschen am suchen (ebenfalls 25 PS) und hätte gerne einen Langschafter mit Pinne und E-Starter. Gibts aber wohl nicht....E-Starter immer mit Fernbedienung.


----------



## crocodile (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

Ja , ist ein Langschaft, E-Start und Fernbedienung. 

Es gibt den 20er mit Pinne und E-Start: Suzuki DF20 AEL

Denke, dass dies mit entsprechendem Aufpreis auch bei anderen Motoren machbar ist.

Oder Evinrude 30 DTEL - aber 2 Takt und 5 PS mehr.


----------



## Bodensee89 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

Der 20er ist mir bekannt...wenn ich doch den 20er nehme dann allerdings eher den Honda. 

Den nutzen hier am Bodensee einfach deutlich mehr Bootbesitzer und ich hätte einen Servicemenschen in der Stadt.


30 geht nicht. 

In unserem Vereinsbojenfeld sind nur max. 25 PS erlaubt....völliger Schwachsinn aber naja.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*



> In unserem Vereinsbojenfeld sind nur max. 25 PS erlaubt....völliger Schwachsinn aber naja.


Na, dafür gibt es doch Hauben als Ersatzteil!
Musst du dich halt für einen Motor entscheiden, wo der 25er baugleich mit dem 30er ist!

Jürgen


----------



## Bodensee89 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*




Ich muss mal meinen Kumpel fragen ob der Verein die Papiere sehen wollte als er vor einiger Zeit den Platz bekommen hatte.

Ich bin noch auf der Warteliste (Platz 1). 

Sollte für nächstes Jahr klappen :m


----------



## WalKo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

Naja,  weiß nicht was für einen Reiz der V Motor beim Außenborder hat. 
Beim Motorrad ist es ja Song und Vibrationen die mit schlechtem Rundlauf bei kleiner Drehzahl erkauft werden. Weiß nicht ob das nicht ein Nachteil beim Schleppfischen sein könnte. 
Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen gebrauchten 20PS Honda BJ 2006 zugelegt. 
Gewicht 48kg, deine 5 PS mehr werden mit satten ca. 25kg mehr erkauft.  
Das ist in etwa das gleiche was die 30PS Motoren anderer Hersteller wiegen, außer Yamaha der ist schwerer, weil mit 40PS baugleich. 
Schon nach der ersten Probefahrt bereue ich den Kauf von dem 20PS Motor. Der läuft zwar mit mir alleine und meinem 4,6m Schlauchboot 36km/h. Aber mit ein paar Mann auf dem Boot geht es gleich sehr deutlich runter und der ist Wasserski untauglich. Daran habe ich beim Kauf nicht gedacht, aber schon bei der ersten Probefahrt hatte ich jemand an Bord der das gerne möchte.     
Die leiseste und Kultiviertesten sollen die Hondas sein, aber das lassen die sich vergolden.
Der Evinrude e-tec soll laut Test  der lauteste mit dem unkultiviertestem Lauf  sein, dafür 
aber ca. 3km/h schneller als die anderen. 
Vielleicht ist ist dein Suzuki in Wirklichkeit auch kräftiger als die 25PS.  Ansonsten  hätte ich entweder 20PS wegen Gewicht  oder 30PS wegen Leistung genommen.  
Bei Autos und vor allem  Motorräder kann  man sich nie 100% darauf verlassen das die wirklich das haben was drauf steht. Kenne Aprilias die bis ca. 20% weniger abliefern und BMW liefert in der Regel ca. 10% mehr als in den Papieren steht. 
Vielleicht ist es auch bei Bootsmotorren so. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## maxum (22. November 2013)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

Hallo,

gibt's denn schon die ersten Erfahrungen? habe auch einen im Angebot.

danke schonmal sven


----------



## crocodile (26. November 2013)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

Leider habe ich das Boot und den Motor erst eine Stunde bewegt, irgendwie passt das Wetter und die freie Zeit selten zusammen.

Kann also noch keine großen Erfahrungen liefern, das Ding läuft recht ruhig, zum Schleppen momentan wohl noch etwas zu schnell (laut GPS zwischen 3,5 - 6km/h).


----------



## volkerm (26. November 2013)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

Häng einen Driftsack oder 1-2 IKEA- Einkaufssäcke dran.


----------



## crocodile (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

Stört das nicht arg beim Schleppen und vor allem beim Landen der Fische? Muss man ja erstmal den Fisch dran vorbei bekommen ohne ihn direkt mit dem Driftanker zu "Keschern".


----------



## volkerm (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

Das ist sicher das Problem bei der Methode...


----------



## crocodile (28. August 2014)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

Wollte mal meine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Motor schildern und vielleicht habe ich ja auch ein wenig Glück und jemand kann mir einen Tipp zu meinem Problemchen geben.
Habe jetzt einige Touren gemacht, anfangs völlig ohne Probleme (im Winter! recht kühl). Nach dem 1. Service waren leider statt 1,5 mehr als 3 Liter Motoröl eingefüllt. Festgestellt habe ich das nach einer der ersten Touren folgendermassen: schnelles fahren geht ohne weiteres, hatte mit meinem 4,5m Aluboot 38km/h erreicht. Wenn ich dann irgendwann die Geschwindigkeit drossel, nur langsamste Fahrt mache oder Leerlauf passiert es häufig, dass der Motor in sein Notprogramm wechselt und der Warnton alle ~20sek ertönt. Denke es ist die Temperatur. Kann auch passieren wenn ich nur langsam fahre oder Schleppe. Schnelle Fahrt ist lange (immer) möglich, meist aber nur bis ich dann zum ersten mal anhalte/ in den Leerlauf schalte. Bin dann zu einem anderen Service, Ölwechsel auf richtige Menge wurde gemacht. Die vermuteten das als Fehler. Außerhalb des Wassers, Motor mit Ohren gekühlt passierte nix bei Leerlauf, alles OK?. Bei der nächsten Fahrt dann wieder, langsame Fahrt aus dem Hafen raus, nach ca. 10 Minuten wieder Notprogramm. Mache dann Motor aus und warte etwas (angeln unter E-Motor z.B. ). Dann fährt er auch, schnell geht immer außer nach einem Fehler da braucht er dann etwas Zeit bis ich ihn wieder ohne Warnton benutzen kann. Er läuft so wirklich ruhig, Gas kommt vielleicht etwas zögerlich, sonst habe ich keinen Grund zur Sorge, leise, schnell und ohne Fehlzündungen/aussetzer. Aber ich möchte das Teil auch zum Schleppen verwenden oder ohne Warnton im Hafen ankommen. Ist ja auch eine Sicherheitsfrage wenn er mitten auf´m Wasser nur noch Notprogramm hat auf einmal. 
Wer hat eine Vermutung oder vielleicht sogar jemand der von ähnlichen Suzuki Geschichten hörte? Ein weiterer Mechaniker vermutet jetzt den Impeller, das Dingen hat sicher noch keine 30h gelaufen, wäre aber naheliegend. Er meinte man sollte den Motor am besten jede Woche laufen lassen. Klar, würde ich gerne, nur die Zeit und das nahe Wasser fehlen meist. Kühlkontrollstrahl ist völlig OK und kaltes Wasser kommt raus, aber vielleicht ist das nur der Kontrollstrahl und nicht das Wasser welches vom warmen Motor zurück geht.

Wer weiß Rat? Gruß


----------



## whaler (31. August 2014)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

Du hast doch Garantie. Also ab zum Händler.


----------



## zokker (31. August 2014)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

Na Du bist ja der ideale Kunde. Problemchen??? Meinst Du der Fehler geht alleine wieder weg? Bestimmt nicht. Ich würde mich mit dem Händler in Verbindung setzen und nicht locker lassen bis der Motor perfekt läuft. Noch hast Du Garantie und der Händler ist in der Pflicht.
Hatte mit meinem, im Netz gekauften Motor, am Anfang auch Probleme. Der Onlinehänder hat mir dann einen Servicebetrieb in der Umgebung gesucht, der den Motor instandsetzte. Den Transport und die Rumbauerei am Boot habe ich dann auf meine Kappe genommen. 
Gruß zokker


----------



## crocodile (31. August 2014)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

Habe den Motor in Holland 2. Hand gekauft (keine 10h gelaufen aber  über einen Yachthandel, also kein Suzuki-Händler). Restgarantie ja, der Impeller würde nicht darunter fallen laut Suzuki-Vertragswerkstatt. Ärgerlich, teuer, traurig - muß ich wohl mit Leben. War bislang bei 2 Werkstätten, an Land trat der Fehler nicht auf, beim 2. Mal auch keine Gelegenheit auf dem Wasser zu fahren. Deshalb fahre ich nun zu einer Werkstatt wo Probefahrt direkt möglich ist. In D gibt´s wohl eine Suzuki Mobilitätsgarantie, nicht so wenn in NL gekauft. Dachte vielleicht kennt jemand diesen Fehler und ich könnte mir die Selbstzahlung des Impellers sparen. Wenn´s der Impeller nicht ist geht die Suche ja weiter. Klar versuche ich alles um dieses Problem beheben zu lassen, keine Sorge. Und überflüssige Rechnungen lasse ich mir auch keine aufschwatzen.  Gruß


----------



## whaler (1. September 2014)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

Komische Sache, ich sehe das so: Wenn ich was bei nem Händler kaufe, muss es auch funktionieren. Wenn es das von Anfang an nicht tut, muss sich der Händler drum kümmern. Egal was es ist. Er hat dir ja nen funtionstüchtigen Motor verkauft.
Aber zu deinem Problem: Ich glaube nicht das es der Impeller ist. Ich würde eher auf das Öl tippen. Hast du genau das Richtige verwendet? Wenn z.B. die Viskosität nicht stimmt kann so ein Fehler auftreten. Hatten wir schon mehrmals. Ist der Ölstand jetzt wirklich richtig?


----------



## crocodile (1. September 2014)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

Öl war und ist 10 W40, Menge ist jetzt ok. Der Fehler ist erst nach der 1. Inspektion aufgetreten. Vorher keine Probleme, es war damals aber auch erheblich kälter, ich vermute daher irgendwas mit der Temperatur, Thermostat oder Ölpumpe?? Und ich werde wohl nach NL fahren müssen, die Garantie wird laut Suzuki D nur bei in D gekauften Motoren gewährt (und vielen anderen Ländern, aber nicht Holland). Mal sehen was die am WE finden. Den Händler erreiche ich momentan nicht - es läuft ;-/


----------



## crocodile (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

So, der Motor läuft wieder wie er es soll. Es war der *Öldrucksensor*. War laut Werkstatt der erste in 25 Jahren bei denen. Läuft nach hartnäckigen Diskussionen und vorherigem Rückversichern beim Importeur auf Garantie, hätte mich sonst so 250€ gekostet. Ausgiebige Angeltouren haben viel Freude und auch einige schöne Fische gebracht. Endlich kann auch geschleppt werden. Hier nutze ich meinen Elektromotor teilweise zum Drosseln der Schleppgeschwindigkeit: bei Gegenwind/Strömung reicht es, den E-Motor einfach im Wasser zu lassen. Ist mehr Bremseffekt nötig, so lasse ich ihn auf kleiner Stufe Rückwärts laufen. Komme so auf die gewünschte Schleppgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suzuki Df 25 RL - Erfahrungen ???*

Na dann ist ja alles gut. Der sensor ist bestimmt abgeraucht weil mit doppelter menge öl gefahren wurde. Normalerweise fehler der werkstatt. Aber ist ja egal.


----------

